# National Bird Day 2015



## theBoatPeople

95% of these birds are from, firstly, my backyard, secondly, a few blocks away. The ducks are at Deschutes Oregon and they are wild ducks not the tame pond feeding kind so they were difficult to photograph. I really don't know most of their names!

TBP Admin


----------



## theBoatPeople

TBP Admin


----------

